# ***March Hurricane Coaster ride***



## DonChristie (Mar 2, 2017)

Come ride your old, vintage, ratrod beater bike with us on Sunday, March 12. We will meet at CMD Auto (next door to OMB brewery), 2914 Griffith St., Charlotte, 28203 @ 9am and leave at 10. All bikes are welcome to join in! Let's ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 3, 2017)

See you all there! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 9, 2017)

RIDE UPDATE
Sunday weather is predicting a snowflake! The ride has been changed to Saturday 3-11-17. Same time, same place! Sorry for the late notice and change. Let's ride!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Dang that sucks! Heidi and I will see everyone in May in Nashville. My parents are visiting in April so we'll miss that one too! V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 9, 2017)

Do it in the snow on Sunday if V/r Shawn and GF are going to ride...


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 9, 2017)

I would but ppl just dont like to ride in it! Plus a high of 45! Brrr!


----------



## robertc (Mar 9, 2017)

Once again, I'm already scheduled in another direction. Headed to Cherokee for a 4 day conference. Maybe one day the sun and moon will align and the wife and I can make it. We rode the Va. Creeper Trail this past Saturday in freezing temperatures. Not as much fun as I had hoped for. Good luck y'all and have fun.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertc (Mar 9, 2017)

robertc said:


> Once again, I'm already scheduled in another direction. Headed to Cherokee for a 4 day conference. Maybe one day the sun and moon will align and the wife and I can make it. We rode the Va. Creeper Trail this past Saturday in freezing temperatures. Yep, the photo below shows ice Not water. Not as much fun as I had hoped for. Good luck y'all and have fun.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk







Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 12, 2017)

Here are some pics from our March ride. A small but intimate crowd! The owner of CMD auto showed us his 1939 Harley and I was doing some tricks! He just sold the HD for $900! Had a great time and thanks for everyone who rode!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Don you daredevil you! Great pics!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 12, 2017)

Sold the HD for how much? Sorry we missed it. That can't be good on rims Don! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 12, 2017)

Sold for $900 to his brother!  35 yrs ago his brother owed him $900 so he gave him the harley in pieces. His bro wanted it back so $900 was only fair! Ha! Aww, the rims are fine, Shawn! Im sure they have seen worse!


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 12, 2017)

schwinndoggy said:


> Aww, the rims are fine, Shawn! Im sure they have seen worse!



I actually was thinking of all these frames I've seen broke at the bottom bracket.
Don could ride it that way for the rest of his life though I think. Go @schwinndoggy 
...dont forget your drop stand


----------

